# Sticky  Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P with V1.3 ONLY!



## Sonnie

Below is a link to the revised firmware v1.4 for the 1124p... hopefully this will fix the issue with the MIDI not working discussed in this thread. This has been provided to us via Behringer support.

If someone has a unit they can test it with and report back, we will be most thankful.

Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P - Download

EDIT and UPDATE (January 2014): We are not aware of any other firmware versions for the 1124p. It is a discontinued model, so there will likely never be any other updates. This update was specific to fix the MIDI issue. Continued firmware updates for this model should not be expected.


----------



## Snookboy

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Great! I'll try it this week.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

How does the firmware get updated? Download just has a couple of .bin files.


----------



## brucek

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



> How does the firmware get updated? Download just has a couple of .bin files.


Those are firmware binary files to be used for someone to flash a new eprom. Looks like they supplied the 256K and 512K version depending on the chip size you use.

Presently in the 1124P (mine anyway) is a standard type 27C512 (64x8 KB) OTP eprom (not to be confused with its brother which would be a UV eprom, that is eraseable).

This means the OTP (one time programming) chip has to be removed and thrown away and a new blank purchased and flashed with the supplied binary files. You need a eprom flasher to do so along with the blank chip.

Note that Behringer loves to put hard glue on their parts and it would be a bit of careful messing around to tease that chip out. See my attached photo.

Anyway, you need a blank 27C512 and a eprom flash programmer with the module that accepts a 27C512 eprom.











brucek


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Gee... seems like they would offer a way of doing this easier... I'll at least ask if we are missing something.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Here are the instructions for the DEQ2496... 



> This is done via MIDI and you will need a software package which can transfer Sys Ex files. (also ensure that the drivers for the MIDI device are installed correctly).
> 
> Load DEQ2496_V.13 Sys Ex file onto PC.
> (eg.- after download, save zip file to desktop - extract to desktop)
> connect the DEQ2496 "MIDI in" to the PC interface "MIDI out".
> Select "utilitites" menu in DEQ2496 and go to page 2.
> Turn everything off except "receive Sys Ex dump"
> 
> Open you MIDI sequencer software (or a MIDI tool like MIDI Ox) and select activity "send Sys Ex file" - you should be presented with some form of browser window to locate the correct sys ex file.
> 
> Hit "OK" to confirm.
> The DEQ2496 display will show "overwriting block xy / "
> and a file transfer progress window is displayed by the pc.
> 
> After a while.................the update is complete.
> 
> To initiate the new firmware restart the DEQ2496 (I performed a complete reset, but this shouldn't be necessary).


----------



## brucek

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



> Here are the instructions for the DEQ2496.


Did you read my post above Sonnie (we may have cross-posted)? The 1124 has an OTP EPROM . I suspect the DEQ has a E2PROM which is electrically programmable.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Well... yeah... I read it, but I obviously wasn't paying enough attention to the "OTP" part. I had my mind set on there being some easier way to upgrade it. 

Behringer obviously assumes a lot in giving the firmware upgrade to us if we have swap out the chip to upgrade it.


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Folks - 

The ver1.4 firmware news sounds great! However, it won't be so simple for many out there.

The 27C512 eprom are nearly obsolete components. It looks like DigiKey is selling them at minimum buys of qty 15 for 0.75 each (plus shipping and tax and minimum $25 order charges). Probably best to find them elsewhere. In addition, folks will have to get access to a 'prom burner.

Plan A: Behringer is honorable and mails us eproms Pronto. 

Plan B: We contact Uli Behringer and ask him what's up with his company's reputation. (should we also ask for FBQ2496's as replacements???)

Plan C: One of us purchases the quantity needed, burns them all at once, and sells them to folks here via PayPal. Meanwhile, we inform all the music stores selling these units that they have defective products...(well, Behringer has gotta pay for this mess somehow!)

Note: I'm still at the pre-plan "A" stage with Behringer customer support. They seem to think that using the DSP1124P in PA-only mode for equalization is a "not-intended use" scenario; as in they are edging towards saying "we don't support such uses". I don't think it really matters if I want to use it as a book-end or a door-mat. If it doesn't perform to spec, then it is defective. End of story. I really wonder what Uli B. would do if he really knew what his employees were doing do all his hard work. Honestly, every Behringer product I've seen is incredible well made, solid, and amazingly priced for that quality. Hopefully it was only a momentary lapse in quality that let the ver1.3 firmware out the door without so much as a simple three byte MIDI command test.

-Cheers


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

That part probably only cost Behringer ten cents. However, something tells me they ain't gonna do any more than they have.

Plan C sounds like the answer for those willing to open up their units and do a little surgery. I don't think we would have a problem with someone doing this and offering it via the Shack.


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

O.K. - I'll try to dig up an old 27C512 just to verify the fix. I can access a universal programmer that should easily program one of these. I'll just need to know how many folks in the Shack want one. If I go the DigiKey route, the minimum buy might get in the way unless I can think of a few other things to fill out the order. Cost to the Shack users would be my cost. Right now that looks like under $5 total, delivered, for each 27C512. Heh, postage will be more than the part itself!

Can anyone provide me the exact part number of the 27C512 inside Behringer? I haven't opened mine yet. I'd like to know the speed grade on their device so I can find a suitable part in the junk drawer today.

* What is the speed grade of these proms?
* How many people need a 27C512? 
* How many people need a 27C256?
* Will Behringer honor warrantees if we open unit and swap proms? (need letter)

-Cheers


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

You probably want to test the new firmware.

Maybe we could get Behringer to furnish the chips??? It's worth a shot. I'll throw them the bone anyway... it seems that is the least they could do.


----------



## brucek

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



> Can anyone provide me the exact part number of the 27C512 inside Behringer? I haven't opened mine yet. I'd like to know the speed grade on their device


Typical HOLTEK semiconductor 70 nsec CMOS 64Kx8bit OTP EPROM.

Actual part number HT27C512-70 in a plastic 28 pin DIP.

The PDF file. :reading: 

The BLURB. :reading: 

brucek

* my feeling is that a fair number of people would have trouble swapping this chip out. It isn't really entry level. Getting the hard glue off would be a challenge. Then, removing a 28 pin dip and reinserting it without bending a pin or the socket would be tough for many. It ain't a PLCC socket. Large DIP sockets are tricky - not to mention ESD on old CMOS.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



brucek said:


> * my feeling is that a fair number of people would have trouble swapping this chip out. It isn't really entry level. Getting the hard glue off would be a challenge. Then, removing a 28 pin dip and reinserting it without bending a pin or the socket would be tough for many. It ain't a PLCC socket. Large DIP sockets are tricky - not to mention ESD on old CMOS.


So it ain't gonna be a simple fix then. I'm glad I got one of the older models.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Just passing along the information I'm receiving...



> There are a couple of ways to go about the upgrade, but they would require a hardware (blank) EPROM and an EPROM burner (no MIDI upgrade possible on these older models). If the folks on the forum are looking to purchase a new EPROM for BEHRINGER a product, these are available through our recommended EPROM supplier, Swell Sound. A link to this site is below:
> http://mysite.verizon.net/resoamqr/swellsoundelectronics/index.html
> 
> More contact info (email and address)...
> 
> Swell Sound Electronics
> 1455 Sleepy Hollow Rd.
> Christiansburg, VA 24073
> [email protected]
> 
> Detailed EPROM ordering information is on the Swell Sound site. Please note that Swell Sound prefers contact by email, and have therefore not provided us with a phone number. I should also note that the V1.4 firmware we provided is a "beta" revision specifically designed to attempt a fix for the problem cited in this incident - so the firmware would have to be provided to SwellSound in order for them to provide a finished, burned EPROM. You may want to consider choosing a designated volunteer to test the fix first prior to unleashing the hounds on SwellSound... ;-)
> 
> Some "obligatories" below...
> 
> We recommend using our authorized service centers to install the EPROM chip if this is not comfortable to perform by the end-user, and a list of our centers is available on our website at the following link:
> 
> http://www.behringer.com/05_support/service-centers-usa.cfm?lang=ENG
> 
> Here are some warnings we tend to include as well:
> 
> WARNING
> You must remove the cover of your BEHRINGER unit to add/exchange EPROMs. Electrical current from power cables can be hazardous. DO NOT REMOVE THE COVER OF YOUR BEHRINGER UNIT UNLESS YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO DO SO. To avoid personal injury or equipment damage, disconnect the attached power cords before you open the unit cover. Do not operate the BEHRINGER unit without the cover in place. Failure to take these precautions may result in personal injury and system damage.
> 
> Caution -
> Do not make mechanical or electrical modifications to the equipment. BEHRINGER is not responsible for regulatory compliance of a modified BEHRINGER product. If you are not confident of your own ability to perform this action, then please contact one of our authorized service centers or the dealership from where the unit was purchased.


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I got the nice e-mail from Behringer today with the zip file. I sure don't look forward to opening it up and prying out a chip. Count me in if we are doing a group buy of chips.


----------



## maxcooper

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Assuming it works...

I want one! And I would gladly pay $10 shipped for the chip.

I saw this eBay auction with a programmer and 1 chip (which may or may not be "right" for our needs) for $33 + $10 S/H from Hong Kong:
http://cgi.ebay.com/27C512-Enhanced...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130060989461

-Max


----------



## Snookboy

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Not sure the juice is worth the squeeze, but if we could get someone to flash a bunch of them, count me in. I would pay for one.


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I'm in the process of getting a EPROM with ver1.4 firmware. Unfortunately my programmer tools no longer support those old devices. So I've contacted hobbyrom.com They are willing to supply us with pre-programmed EPROMS at very low cost. Time and effort, this will be the easiest path for almost anyone out there.

I've already purchased two for the two lame DSP1124Ps I have. HobbyROMs had the ver1.4 firmware so you can order now or wait just a bit until I've had a chance to verify that these particular chips (type and speed grade) and the ver 1.4 firmware works. A bit of poking around suggests that the DSP1124Ps are running romless 8051-type cpus at 12MHz. If this is correct, then any 27C512 that is 200ns or faster should work fine. Behringer used 70ns chips but those would only be needed if their cpu is running at 33MHz. The crystal markings on my unit are very difficult to read so I have to go on the supposition that "?2.000MHz" means 12 MHz. Considering that the actual audio processing is done on the dedicated TMS57002 DSP engine, I think a 12MHZ cpu speed would be reasonable.

Installation of the EPROM will be trivial. The DSP1124P has very little inside and the mainboard is on edge so you can easily find and pry out that foul firmware-bearing PROM after picking off some of the glue.

On the Behringer front, I ran into a very thick brick wall at USA support. They insist that their product is not defective and we are just using it "not as intended". Doh! Anyhow, if you insist, you can get a R/A form. As long as the unit is under warranty, then they will eventually give you a number to use at a service center; and eventually you'll get your unit fixed. Without the RA number, all you'll get from your service center is a quote. I have a few quotes for them...

Seriously consider getting the prom elsewhere.

Hang in there.

-Cheers


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I checked with an authorized Behringer service center about the fix (not worth having someone else do the repair):

Hi Ron - Mike here from Audio Electronics. We do have the equipment to burn an eprom, and most of the time that we perform this procedure, it works just fine. Sometimes the firmware file gets corrupted, or the computer language difference from Win98 as opposed to XP with foreign (overseas) created files can be an issue, BUT if all goes well, it's not very expensive to perform the process. Somewhere between $50 and $75 (depending on any time consuming problems we encounter). If you want - send us the unit and we'll give it a go. THANKS !! Mike


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

OUCH!


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Got another message from Behringer...much more hopeful:
Dear Ron Carlton,

Thanks for writing, Ron. The DSP1124P is not flash-upgradeable via MIDI - it actually has to be upgraded by replacing the socketed EPROM in the unit. As far as obtaining an EPROM upgrade, it's free from BEHRINGER for units under warranty (within one year of purchase). For units out of warranty, it's not a problem as we supply the firmware and you can have it burned at your nearest authorized BEHRINGER service center for a minimal fee. Let me know which category you fall into and we can go from there, Ron. Thanks again for your patience.

We hope that we have been able to help you with this information.

Best regards, 

Your BEHRINGER Customer Support Team

Sent them my serial number and address. Mine is under warranty. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

And just a few minutes after sending the information to Behringer I get this nice message:
Dear Ron Carlton,

Thanks for writing, Ron. This particular firmware has just been released, so the physical EPROMS are not yet in stock. However, we should get the process started - could you please fax a copy of your sales receipt at 425-673-7647, Att. Jorge H. Tech Support. The paperwork is required for warranty verification; as soon as I get the fax and the EPROMS, I'll send it out right away. 

We hope that we have been able to help you with this information.

Best regards, 

Your BEHRINGER Customer Support Team

Now I have to dig up the receipt...hope I can find itraying: .


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Well that certainly sounds reasonable enough. I bet if you pressed the issue on the units out of warranty you might get it done for free as well. Just maybe... :huh: ... worth a try anyway.


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I might have to...can't find the receipt:wits-end: . I did receive it on 23 of May.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Call your vendor... surely they can supply you with another receipt or copy of it.


----------



## maxcooper

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Has anyone verified that the 1.4 firmware fixes the MIDI issue yet?

-Max


----------



## baniels

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



maxcooper said:


> Has anyone verified that the 1.4 firmware fixes the MIDI issue yet?
> 
> -Max


I'm wondering the same thing. I just got one of these for Christmas.


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Happy New Year everyone!

DSP1124P ***defective*** MIDI firmware fix update:

I'm sorry I wasn't able to test and confirm the ver1.4 fix over the holidays - We're still waiting for EPROMs from hobbyroms.com (Christmas mail delays). Those are burned with the ver1.4 "Pre-release" that somehow came from Behringer Engineering. We have three defective Behringer DSP1124Ps waiting for EPROMs. Which ever one's arrive first, I'll pop them in and let you know the results.

The alternative is to pester Behringer Support USA. Eventually they *might* agree to provide you with a replacement EPROM for your DSP1124P. But not likely unless you produce sales receipt and not without telling you that you are "...not using the product as intended". Oddly, I didn't get this far until after sending an eMail directly to the Behringer press release email address in Germany. And I must correct their assumption that I have been "understanding" at all - Actually I'm pretty ****** at their lousy attitude of denial. 

Pretty disgusting yet this is still progress of a sort.

Below is Behringer's response to my plea for help in dealing with all these defective DSP1124Ps we have been finding. Yea! They'll send my an EPROM. But what about everyone else? What about all those other defective DSP1124Ps out there. Well, folks, it appears they don't give a *** if everybody wastes their time re-discovering the same bug...

So, you can venture to give "Chris" a call. But, IMHO, ordering EPROMS from hobbyroms.com is probably the fastest route to getting your DSP1124P fixed. It is cheap and likely the easiest path for most anyone.




> ...thank you for contacting BEHRINGER USA.
> 
> Our technical support and service teams are in the process of sourcing a
> replacement EPROM to have burned for you with an updated version of the
> DSP1124P firmware which was just released in order to address the MIDI
> data bit issue you have been reporting with your DSP1124P. Because we do
> not have the facilities to burn EPROMS on premises here in our office,
> we are having this service performed at a regional service center, which
> necessarily adds a week or more delay to have the actual EPROM itself
> source, then burned with the new firmware version at the service center
> facility, and then shipped. We thank you in advance for your
> understanding as we work to obtain this update EPROM for you.
> 
> If you have additional issues or concerns regarding the DSP1124P please
> don't hesitate to let me know. I'm also more than happy to pass on any
> comments you may have on this or any other BEHRINGER product to the
> appropriate parties at BEHRINGER on your behalf if you do not feel that
> your concerns are being adequately addressed by BEHRINGER USA technical
> support personnel.
> 
> ROY, Chris
> Technical Support Administrator
> Customer Service
> BEHRINGER USA Inc.
> Tel: +1 425 672 0816 ext 146
> Fax: +1 425 673 7647
> Email: [email protected]
> Web: www.behringer.com


----------



## baniels

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I just sent an email request to hobbyroms.com for a replacement email. Holiday shipping rush is over so hopefully it won't be too far behind t35tB0t's order. And, more importantly, I hope Behringer gave us a tested and working update.

Thanks for all the legwork done by all of you in this and the other related threads. 

-Ben


----------



## blekenbleu

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



rcarlton said:


> I might have to...can't find the receipt:wits-end: . I did receive it on 23 of May.


Based on your unit information:

Date code: 0602
Serial Number: N0600433124
Version Number: 1.3


... Behringer support should recognize that your DSP1124P is less than a year old...


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I would hope so. Still can't find the receipt. I do know the vendors name and have e-mailed them regarding the receipt.

Dear Ron Carlton,

Thank you for writing, Ron. Is it possible to contact your vendor? Unfortunately, we need that verification to get the RA process started to send you the EPROM. Glad to hear the info helped!

Best regards, 

Your BEHRINGER Customer Support Team


----------



## boyce

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

After I email them the copy of my receipt, I did get a email from Behringer support, they will ship me the eprom clip with V1.4. BTW I am in Canada


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

[From www.HobbyRoms.com ]

I've been made aware of your situation by someone on this board.

I run a small eprom burning service which orignally catered mostly
to the Arcade game collecting community (arcade video games and pinballs )
but I've been approached by a wealth of other hobbyists (astronomers, car buffs,
engineering firms, etc... ) and I've even programmed several types of 
Behringer devices, so I'm fairly confident I can help out.

[ NB : I've got a few eproms shipped out to user "t35tB0t" (on this thread).
Although I'm pretty confident that they will work, I would advise
to wait for his feedback rather than to "assume" that they will work.
I would hope that he gets the eproms very shortly. ]


Since this really is a "hobby" for me rather than a business,
I try to keep the prices as reasonable as possible.

My usual price for a single eprom is $10US, which INCLUDES shipping.

I've created a "Buy Now" button on my site to facilitate orders.
http://www.hobbyroms.com/all.html

The only catch (so to speak...), is that I'm located in Canada,
so shipping to the States takes a little longer (usually 7-10 days ).

But like I said, it might be wise to for t35tB0t to report his findings
before putting in a request.
(...don't worry I've 300+ eproms in stock, so I'm not likely going to run out ! ;-)

That's it for now...

Cheers,
Stephan Suys
www.Hobbyroms.com
Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Hi Stephan... and welcome to the Shack!

Thanks for offering your services at a very reasonable amount.


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Stephan,
Thanks for the offer. You are too kind!:whew:


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

*** Version 1.4 UPDATE ***

HobbyRoms came through. I received some Version 1.4 proms!! :jump:

* Swapped out the Ver 1.3 prom and the DSP1124P booted up indicating "1.4"
* Configured the DSP1124P MIDI interface according to the REW help
* Built a set of filters in REW
* Downloaded to the DSP1124P program #3, left engine
* Manually read back each filter parameter - looks fine :T 
* Downloaded to the DSP1124P program #3, right engine
* Manually read back each filter parameter - looks fine :T 

:jump:

Concern: Stability of version 1.4 firmware - Need to check this rigorously. Behringer released ver 1.3 with serious bugs; who says that version 1.4 was checked out so well either? It would be helpful if REW software could read back filter settings. It would be awesome if REW software would read back and *verify* downloaded filter settings. Until that happens, we'll have to manually check a bunch of downloads and look for errors. Only then can we claim 100% success.

Without read-back verification your best bet is to do an audio sweep with the new filters. If they response looks good, then the filters are probably what you downloaded.

For those with sales receipts - good luck getting your prom from Behringer, it may take weeks at best as they indicated they will take a most circuitous route to dealing with each individual's defective product.

For those without sales receipts (and for those with one as well) - you might as well order from HobbyRoms. They are a great service. :hail: 

At last! Now I can get on with tuning my high-definition sub (which I mounted in a concrete box dug into the bedrock beneath my concrete slab floor). It sounded decent until I put a 1" thick custom plate steel shelving unit 6" above it - this shifted the phase as well as excited a couple room-resonance peaks. Initial tests suggest that the DSP1124P should easily be able to fix this. I just needed MIDI to work so I can set up a bunch of "house curves" for listening comparisons...

-Cheers


----------



## JohnM

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I'd be much happier if the Behringer units supported read back of settings, unfortunately the only feature they ofer is the ability to manually save the whole setup as a big sysex dump and there's no available info on the format of that data (plus its a bit awkward to go through the Midi menus and trigger the sysex message). Great to hear that downloads now work though, that little bug cost a lot of time and effort!


----------



## baniels

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I'm happy to hear that all this effor has not been in vain. I just got this response from Behringer regarding my new EPROM request. So far they've been forthcoming, probably due to those of you who paved the road with their tech support.



> Response (Jorge H.) 08/01/2007 06.23 PM
> Dear Ben Daniels,
> 
> Thank you for writing, Ben. Still waiting to get the EPROMS in stock - as soon as we get them in, we'll send one out to you. We'll be in touch soon.
> 
> We hope that we have been able to help you with this information.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Your BEHRINGER Customer Support Team


Not yet sure how long they will take. I'll resort to hobbyroms if they don't have get them soon.


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Ordered mine from HobbyRoms just a few minutes ago. It will be nice to get it working correctly now.


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I've started to get a few orders already.

I'm using a stock of brand new 27c512 eproms
(...nice shiny pins and everything ! )

I've got a few chips ready to go, so don't be shy ! ;-)
http://www.hobbyroms.com/all.html

Cheers,
Steph
www.Hobbyroms.com


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I just ordered my updated eeprom from hobbyroms, worked out good for me as I'm also in Canada, I do believe that I started all this a few months ago, I thought that I was just a goon at first as did some of you, but I must say that it all worked out great in the end. 

I would like to thank Ron Carlton, Sonnie and all the rest of you guys that followed through and got a fix.

I've come back and checked this forum occasionally for the last few months and low and behold if today I didn't find this fix. I'm so happy, can't wait to get my new eeprom and try it out

Josh


----------



## baniels

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Alright! I got my new eprom from Hobbyroms.com today. Gonna pry her open tonight and see iof I can get it working. Any tips on the process from anyone who's had success?


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Count me in on the EPROM effort. I'm not that familiar with OTP EPROMS, but is it possible to substitute a different EPRPM so it can be flashed if there are any more updates?


----------



## brucek

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



> OTP EPROMS


They're one time programmable and then you throw them away. There is no flashing firmware, nor is the BFD board set up for it. Since the BFD is being discontinued, this would be the last gasp......

brucek


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Thanks. Let me know if there will be a bulk buy, I'll kick in so one person doesn't get "stuck" with laying out a;; the money.


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*



baniels said:


> Alright! I got my new eprom from Hobbyroms.com today. Gonna pry her open tonight and see iof I can get it working. Any tips on the process from anyone who's had success?



Just a word of caution to those who are installing the eprom.

1- Be sure to note which side the "notch" on the original eprom is facing

2- Remove the old eprom carefully ( I find a flathead screwdriver works well )

3- Install the new eprom in the same direction as the old one,
matching the notch to the same direction
[Note : Don't rely on the sticker for orientation, USE THE NOTCH ]

When installing an eprom, I find that the easiest way
is to tilt the eprom so as to line-up all the pins on one side 
to fit in the socket. When you're sure you've got the pins on one side lined-up,
ease the other side into the other side of the socket.

The eprom pins are usually just a little wider than the socket,
so you might have to put a bit of pressure to make sure the pins fit in the socket.

DON'T PUSH the eprom in just yet.

Make sure all the pins are indeed fitted in the socket...
Bent pins are hard to see.

Once you're sure all the pins are well positioned,
AND you've got the notch facing the right way,
....then push the eprom fully into the socket.

Good luck.

Feel free to e-mail me if you have any problems
( info @ hobbyroms.com )

Cheers,
Steph
Hobbyroms.com


----------



## PaulT

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Ordered one today - thanks for this you guys!!


----------



## baniels

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I've got an extra EPROM. Got one from hobbyroms, and a replacement one from Behringer support two days later. $5 mailed from Iowa. Who wants it? PM me.

-Ben


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I've got the replacement EPROM (thanks Steph from Hobbyroms.com). How in the world do you remove the screws to get to the guts of the thing? I have a number 1 and 0 Phillips screwdriver from Radio Shack with the small handle...could only loosen 1 screw! Are there better screwdrivers? Or am I a wimp:crying: ?


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Just use a drill and if necessary a hammer... leave it plugged up for an extra surge to burst it loose... :bigsmile:


----------



## jagman

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Is the firmware necessary if you don't use the midi jacks?


----------



## brucek

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

No...........


----------



## lovingdvd

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

I was planning to pick up an 1124P from a local retailer.  Am I definitely going to hit this bug with the midi (wanting to use REW to send filters/EQ to it), or does the issue only affect some units? Seems like this issue recently came up, so what changed that broke this (seems like many people in the past did not have this issue?)?


----------



## Lucky7!

*Re: Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P*

Can you update the title of this thread to say "revised Firmware v1.4 for V1.3 DSP1124P".

I'm new here, but if I read the threads correctly the V1.0-v1.2 DSP1124P BFDs don't have a problem between the Midi interface and REW do they? I have an older BFD and was thinking "oh ****" I need to upgrade the thing if I want to use a midi interface to store the filter values...:dontknow: 

thanks
Dan


----------



## Sonnie

Hi Dan and welcome to the Shack!

Good idea... and done!


----------



## lovingdvd

I got my 1.4 chip but not in a hurry to install it. I've gotten used to manually entering the data into the BFD and figure I might as well save the $40 on the MIDI cable... still undecided though.

BTW, after I replace the chip will I need to reprogram all my filters in the BFD? Or is that stored in a different chip in the BFD?


----------



## Lucky7!

One thing I found that eases the replacement is to remove the pin cable to the right. Just pop up the glue, remove the pin connector and then you have a "whole heaping passle" of room. I also use a hot glue gun to put a dab of glue on both connections.


----------



## akardash

Hi All!
First of all I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the effort you, guys made to solve this DSP1124P 1.3 MIDI problem!
Finally, I've received new eprom with 1.4 firmware (thanks Steph from www.Hobbyroms.com) and swapped out the ver 1.3 chip.
(I'm in Australia and it worked out very well for me, it took 10 days for the parcel to arrive)

Now I'm very happy to have my 1124 unit fully functional.

Regards,
Andriy.


----------



## blownrx7

OK, I tried to start a separate thread since it really is a different issue BUT did not get a definitive answer.
My question is: What is the difference from V1.0 to 1.1 to 1.2 to 1.3?
The difference from 1.3 to 1.4 is well documented here - I'll go out on a limb and say the only difference is that MIDI is enabled right???
But, I really would like to know of the differences from the other versions. Anyone?
TIA


----------



## brucek

> What is the difference from V1.0 to 1.1 to 1.2 to 1.3?


The answer is no one knows..... Behringer fixes little things and they don't usually release what was done. We only knew this time since it was REW that uncovered a problem...


----------



## Lucky7!

Recently, I also returned my DSP1124P to my vendor (still under 2yr warranty). Today, I received a new packet from Behringer Germany directly: An FBQ 2496. The DSP1124P does not seem to be produced anymore, so Behringer simply decided to exchange my device.

Of course, the 2496 has less presets than the old 1124P, but, still, a fair deal. :jiggy:


----------



## brucek

> but, still, a fair deal


I should say it was a good deal. A higher price and far better specs.............


----------



## Lucky7!

Hi Folks,

I have installed the V1.4 eprom from Hobbyroms.com in my DSP1124p. 

I tested one of the MIDI commands so far- the Gain setting command, which is controller 16.
It is supposed to accept data values from 0 to 64 and sets the gain from -48 to +16dB on whatever filter is currently selected. 
I manually put a filter in parametric mode at a freq of 1KHz and wide bandwidth. I was able to ramp the gain up and down on the filter using an external MIDI controller with scrollwheel. The results were audible and the display showed the gain changing. 

I am satisfied that the MIDI functions are now working correctly and will now try out the Room EQ Wizard to see what it can do.

Thanks to all involved in making this fix available.


----------



## Lucky7!

A local retailer is getting a couple of the 1124s in this week and I was thinking about picking one up. Will it have shipped with version 1.3 or 1.4? Any guesses? I really do not want to mess with the chip surgery.


----------



## brucek

Impossible to tell. Power up the units in the store and see what the version number is. Then you can make a decision. If you don't want to play with the prom, then get a 2496 instead.

brucek


----------



## Lucky7!

brucek said:


> Impossible to tell. Power up the units in the store and see what the version number is. Then you can make a decision. If you don't want to play with the prom, then get a 2496 instead.
> 
> brucek


Thanks -- beyond that, does anyone know if they are even shipping units with the new firmware, or all of these inventoried units that were built 8 months ago that are being released now?


----------



## blownrx7

> Thanks -- beyond that, does anyone know if they are even shipping units with the new firmware, or all of these inventoried units that were built 8 months ago that are being released now?


As BruceK said, there is no way to tell except to go to the store and power up the unit while holding down the Filter Select button and read the Version # displayed. Those units could have been manufactured three weeks or three years ago. There is no way DEFINITE way to tell unless you physically verify it.


----------



## jmps

I just ordered one from ZZounds and got a 1.3 unit. Bummer...


----------



## blownrx7

> I just ordered one from ZZounds and got a 1.3 unit. Bummer...


Really not a big deal anymore. Just order the V1.4 firmware chip from Steph at http://www.hobbyroms.com and for $10 and for a some very easy effort, you are all set.
Remember, if you are not going to use the midi jacks, you don't need it. That being said, I could not live with that myself whether I was using the midi jacks or not...


----------



## Lucky7!

I know that it was asked twice in this thread, but to me, it was never answered. If you have a Version 1.0, will it work with a Midi interface or would this need to be updated to V. 1.4?

Thanks


----------



## brucek

My understanding is that the earlier versions worked and somewhere along the line they messed it up. Someone else will have to verify....... hook up your cable and test it....send it a filter. If it takes, you're good...

brucek


----------



## Lucky7!

I just updated the firmware in my DSP1124P, from ver 1,3 to ver 1.4 because I could not store the filter settings from the midi interface.

With my new update, I can now sore filter settings.:T 

For you information I programmed a normal UV erasable 27C512 EPROM with the new firmware, instead of using the more seldom OTP HOC27C512 ROM, and that works very well too.

regards
mtolesen
Denmark


----------



## Lucky7!

Boy am I glad I saw this thread! Just picked up a BFD from Guitar Center and was going to hook it up (and download filters via MIDI) tonight. Maybe not! Will hold my breath as I verify the version number at power on and hope to see 1.2 or earlier. If not, thanks to you guys I know what to do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucky7!

I bought one on the weekend (saturday) for $99. 

midi didn't work.

went to the support web site and filed an online service request on monday

today I got a response saying v 1.4 firmware chip was in the mail.

I can't ask for better service than that.


----------



## Lucky7!

Schwingding said:


> Boy am I glad I saw this thread! Just picked up a BFD from Guitar Center and was going to hook it up (and download filters via MIDI) tonight. Maybe not! Will hold my breath as I verify the version number at power on and hope to see 1.2 or earlier. If not, thanks to you guys I know what to do. Thanks in advance!


Nuts. 1.3


----------



## blownrx7

> Nuts. 1.3


Whoa, doesn't seem to bee a big deal now. Just do what dsiroky did and give customer service a call.



> went to the support web site and filed an online service request on monday today I got a response saying v 1.4 firmware chip was in the mail.


NICE!!!:clap: 

dsiroky: Exactly what did you say/write to them?


----------



## Lucky7!

Here you go - straight from my helpdesk log request:

Question Reference No070416-000041
---------------------------------------------------------------
Summary: MIDI not working
Product Level 1: DSP1124P FEEDBACK DESTROYER PRO
Category Level 1: Warranty or Parts Support
Date Created: 16/04/2007 01.15 PM
Last Updated: 16/04/2007 01.15 PM
Status: Unresolved
Software version: 1.3
Serial number: n0611058124


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Customer - 16/04/2007 01.15 PM
I purchased this unit brand new from my dealer on Saturday. It is working fine if I program manually, but MIDI programming is not working.

I think I need a new v1.4 or later EPROM to fix the bug.

purchase date April 14th, 2007

Auto-response - 16/04/2007 01.15 PM


----------



## slidell

dsiroky said:


> I bought one on the weekend (saturday) for $99.
> 
> midi didn't work.
> 
> went to the support web site and filed an online service request on monday
> 
> today I got a response saying v 1.4 firmware chip was in the mail.
> 
> I can't ask for better service than that.


Same here. Just got e-mail yesterday saying the 1.4 chip is in the mail:jump:


----------



## Lucky7!

Little confused.
If I go into the store and power them up, what vs. works without having to mod the chip?
Are there vs. that I am looking to stay away from?
My impression is that 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 should work just fine without mod, and 1.3 needs the mod. Is this a correct assumption?


----------



## blownrx7

> My impression is that 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 should work just fine without mod, and 1.3 needs the mod. Is this a correct assumption?


Shawn,
Your assumption is correct. I asked what the differences were from 1.0 to 1.1 and 1.2 and no one really knew (of course I should have asked Behringer). No one noticed a difference either at any rate. 
I'm betting that any changes affected the original target audience (PA system guys who needed to kill feedback issues)
That being said, it seems the chances of finding anything but 1.3 in the stores is pretty **** low. YOu'd have to find a place that did not move a lot of stock to find the older versions.


----------



## slidell

Shawn, if you absolutely need the filters working via midi then do as others suggest and contact Behringer. Other than midi, my 1.3 chipped 124 works just fine.


----------



## Lucky7!

arrived in the mail today. took 5 mins to open up, scrape the glue off and put the chip in before.

if you haven't done this before, make sure you look for the notch on the eprom so you orient it the right way, and make sure you straighten up the pins so it lines up in the sockets.

I really appreciate the terrific customer service from behringer. wish all companies had service like that.


----------



## Lucky7!

Wow...I just saw this thread. I have a 1124p that I have had for a bit but never got around to setting it up. I started to play with it this weekend and found this thread. I aways planned on using the midi support so I quickly checked my version after reading through all the comments.

It turns out mine is version 1.0. The production date of the unit seems to be Feb '05. I was hoping for version 1.2 just so I wouldn't have to go the extra steps. However, now I wonder if sticking with version 1.0 is just as bad. It may have the midi support bur what else might they have fixed from 1.0 to 1.4.


----------



## Lucky7!

slidell said:


> Same here. Just got e-mail yesterday saying the 1.4 chip is in the mail:jump:


I posted mine on Sunday evening (6/4/07), four days later and still no reply. I'll wait another day before I ping them gently for a response.


----------



## Testpattern

I requested my revised Eprom a little over 3 weeks ago from Behringer Tech Support. Behringer Customer Service was very prompt to reply but it appears the Eprom will not be available for 6-8 weeks. It would appear they were not ready for the rush of requests on this issue. They did refer me to a place where I could "buy" the Eprom. They apparently were serious.

Making a customer wait 6-8 weeks for correction of a quality issue as simple as an Eprom is not good....

Anyone else having this problem or have you been able to get the Eprom via some other way?


----------



## Lucky7!

...and they're in stock again. woot.

*Response (Chris P.)*
11/07/2007 11.24 AM 
Dear Ward,

We finally received the V1.4 EPROMS for the DSP1124P. We will mail it to the following address.


----------



## Testpattern

I've been working with Behringer for over three weeks concerning them supplying a corrected Eprom. They're telling me 6-8 weeks. Or I could go to someone and pay them to burn an Eprom....

What a bunch of **.... it's their problem but they appear really laid back about doing anything about it.


----------



## Lucky7!

I am ver. 1.0 should I leave it alone or upgrade ?
I am just getting into this so have a major learning curve ...
Just wondering if I need to upgrade to 1.4 I will be using midi when I get that figured out. My take on this thread is I am OK as is ..... that only if I went or had 1.3 I would need the upgrade.

I will be going with a 2496 some day though as I only need the two presets 

I will use a house curve and a flat one and use bypass


----------



## brucek

> I am ver. 1.0 should I leave it alone or upgrade ?


Leave it... version 1.0 is fine..

brucek


----------



## tomacco

Hello: I just bought a DSP1124p. How do I find out what version of firmware I have?

Thanks
Eric G.


----------



## Otto

tomacco said:


> Hello: I just bought a DSP1124p. How do I find out what version of firmware I have?


I believe Post #68 of this thread has the answer, and I'm sure it's higher up in the thread as well.


----------



## tomacco

Otto said:


> I believe Post #68 of this thread has the answer, and I'm sure it's higher up in the thread as well.


Hi Otto: I feel like a cub being lead by his Boy Scout Leaders (You, Sony & Wayne), but I sure do appreciate it. I read the recommended post, and since I bought the BFD on-line, I guess I'm in store for a surprise.

Thanks
Eric G.


----------



## flamingeye

Hello, I just purchased the BFD 1124P and a MIDI from Zzound on line( 8/13/09) what are the odds that it`s version 1.3 ? Hope not good , I use to be good with an iron ( still have a complete soldering work station) , but that was a long time ago and before my accident .


----------



## brucek

> what are the odds that it`s version 1.3 ?


To see what firmware version a BFD uses, power up the unit while holding down the Filter Select button and read the Version # displayed.

brucek


----------



## flamingeye

OK thank`s , I should of said ( do any of the BFD 1124P`s have the 1.4 installed ) or where they discontinued before they had the (1.4) ,sorry I have a tendency to ask things in a really round a bout way


----------



## brucek

Most of the 1124's would be V1.4, unless it's really old stock.


----------



## flamingeye

Cool, Thank you !! I`m really new to all this and trying to get a grasp on what I`m getting myself into ,again thank`s


----------



## brucek

> trying to get a grasp on what I`m getting myself into


Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.


----------



## flamingeye

Thank`s , I did start reading on the help and cabling , but mist though`s last two , again thank`s- this place is awesome !!!!!


----------



## kmob

Thanks for all the great info in this thread - this place is a gold mine of useful information. 

Is there a list of what changes each firmware version introduces? I've got a BFD with v1.0 firmware and was wondering what's changed (besides the MIDI fix in v1.4 I guess!).


----------



## brucek

No, I have no idea. Your best bet would be Behringer for that information.

brucek


----------



## porksoda

I'd be interested in the differences between each firmware also... just incase someone had called behringer or got the information with them please post it here.


----------



## lovingdvd

lovingdvd said:


> I got my 1.4 chip but not in a hurry to install it. I've gotten used to manually entering the data into the BFD and figure I might as well save the $40 on the MIDI cable... still undecided though.
> 
> BTW, after I replace the chip will I need to reprogram all my filters in the BFD? Or is that stored in a different chip in the BFD?


Hi all - funny, I came here with the questions quoted above and found that I already asked these 3+ years ago but did not get a response.  I'm finally getting around to automating the filters over MIDI (been entering them manually but its so much fun). 

A few questions please:

A) Does anyone know if I'll have to reprogram the filters after replacing the EPROM? I'd like to swap out the chip with the 1.4 version just to get that step over with, but not ready to do any filter work and don't want to loose the settings.

B) Are there now cheaper (than $40) options for USB MIDI interface cables? I'd only be using it with REW so no need for anything fancy.

C) This guide http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelp/help_en-GB/html/bfdcomms.html#top explains that you must enable the STORE mode on the DSP1124P for each calibration setting. But it doesn't explain HOW to do that (unless I'm missing it)? It says to push the store button twice but that sounds like its to do it manually...?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

Yup, you're missing it  Read step 5 of configuring the DSP1124P and then read through item 1 in the notes.


----------



## lovingdvd

JohnM said:


> Yup, you're missing it  Read step 5 of configuring the DSP1124P and then read through item 1 in the notes.


So are you saying that step #5 in the list of #1 thru #6 is an independent step. So I do steps 1-6 one time. And then for all future sessions just do step #5?


----------



## JohnM

If you turn the DSP1124P off it forgets the store enable setting, but it remembers the others. You will not have to change any values for the other steps, but the way the DSP1124P works you have to go through them to get to the store enable. If you leave the DSP1124P on all the time you will not have to do anything after the first time.


----------



## patchesj

Are the 1.4 chips still available from the factory? I have a 1.3 box. Not using the MIDI store right now, but never hurts to start looking for the parts...


----------



## lovingdvd

*How to open up the unit?*

Hi All,

What are the minimum screws I need to use to open up the unit to get at the 1.3 EPROM to replace it? Someone asked how to open the unit up on page 5 and was told to use a drill and a hammer.  Other than that I didn't see any mention of how to get to the chip.

I'm the type that opens things up and after putting them back together I have a few screws and springs left over.  So I want to be sure to go about this the right way.

In looking at the unit I see it has 3 screws along the top, and three screws along the top of the back lip of the top. Do I just remove these 6 screws and the pull the top off and have access to the chip? It looks like the top lip slips behind the black plastic from where the AC cord goes in so I assume I don't have to loosen that.

There are also four screws on the bottom (including the grounding screw). And several screws along the back (below the lip of the top) which surround the various input/output ports. I assume none of these need to be loosened or removed?

Any tips or advise is greatly appreciated. My BFD is an invaluable piece of equipment and I'm worried I'm going to mess something up! Thanks!


----------



## lovingdvd

OK I figured it out. Its the top 3 screws and the 3 screws on the top of the back (lid top edge on back). It was actually pretty tricky to fit the pins in because they were much wider than the sockets. I understand a little wider, but this was much wider. And much wider when compared to the pins on the 1.3 EPROM I removed. 

To get it to fit I carefully laid a row of pins on a table and applied pressure pending them all down evenly. Then repeated for the other row. Just doing a little at a time and aligning it with the socket to see how much more was needed. After a few tries I had it so it fit snug with a little pressure. Considering I got this chip 3 years ago and am just putting this in now, I may be the last one to be installing the chip, but wanted to pass this info along anyway.


----------



## patchesj

I'm still trying to find a v1.4 chip. Where did you get yours from? Hopefully these things haven't disappeared. I have an eprom programmer and some software from other projects if I need to go that route. Thanks


----------



## lovingdvd

patchesj said:


> I'm still trying to find a v1.4 chip. Where did you get yours from? Hopefully these things haven't disappeared. I have an eprom programmer and some software from other projects if I need to go that route. Thanks


I got mine from Behringer about 3 years ago. Just never motivated to install it until now. Not sure if they still have them available but maybe try giving them a call. Also if you read back through this thread (I think early pages) you'll find someone who had them available for $10 each. Maybe he still has them or can make them.


----------



## 1Michael

Contact these people http://www.eprompro.com/


----------



## patchesj

Excellent!! ordering my 1.4 chip today... Will post an update once I have it in my hands and get it installed. Thanks.


----------



## dachness

Is it safe to say that any new DSP1124Ps purchased from a store/Amazon would have 1.4 firmware? Do we know when they started shipping with 1.4?

Daniel


----------



## patchesj

My new 1.4 chip from eprompro was delivered today. Going to crack the case on my BFD tonight and see what I'm getting myself into. I'll take pictures and post them if I can get to it this week.


----------



## lovingdvd

dachness said:


> Is it safe to say that any new DSP1124Ps purchased from a store/Amazon would have 1.4 firmware? Do we know when they started shipping with 1.4?
> 
> Daniel


It depends on how long they've been sitting on the stock. My GUESS is that you will be ok and get 1.4. I say this because from what I recall I got mine around 2003 and that was about the tail end where they stopped shipping with 1.3 and made 1.4 available. Worse case scenario you can pick up an eprom for about $10 and pop it in yourself. Yea its a bit of a hassle but not worth worrying about.


----------



## lovingdvd

patchesj said:


> My new 1.4 chip from eprompro was delivered today. Going to crack the case on my BFD tonight and see what I'm getting myself into. I'll take pictures and post them if I can get to it this week.


I think you'll find it pretty straight-forward. As I posted above, the only thing that was a bit complicated for me was that the pins on the Eprom (which i got direct from the manufacturer) were significantly wider than the pin holes.

I realize that this is partially by design, so that they fit in very snug. However in my case there was no way to fit them in the way they were, spread pretty far apart like that (the two different rows, that is). 

I handled it (which I think I detailed above) by laying the chip down on a flat table with one row of pins laying against the table, and then I pushed down and forward on the chip, using the table as a way to bend the pins evenly. I did it a tad at a time to each side. Then tried putting it into the socket. Then repeated just bending a little at a time until the spread was just right to fit in and yet still be snug.


----------



## patchesj

It just took me 15 minutes to upgrade my chip from 1.3 to 1.4. I took pictures, but honestly it was WAY to easy. There really isn't much inside the BFD, the chip is very easy to find. Took me longer to carefully remove the hot glue on the socket than anything else. Looking forward to trying MIDI to update my filters!


----------



## lovingdvd

My hot glue just popped right off as one clunk with just a little bit of pressure

I'm curious - did you have to squish the pins in quite a bit like I did (read post above)?

Yes after years of manually entering filters it is nice to finally have the MIDI support. What MIDI device did you get? I got the Sport Uno and it works great with the latest drivers from the company's web site on Win 7 x64.


----------



## dachness

Thanks for the info. I was the successful high bidder on a DSP1124 that is new in box for $66 shipped. Hopefully it will be firmware 1.4.

Daniel


----------



## patchesj

Just had to squish them a tiny amount, stuck half the pins in the socket and used some lateral pressure when putting the chip all the way in. I just have a cheapy $5 USB MIDI adapter off amazon.


----------



## lovingdvd

patchesj said:


> Just had to squish them a tiny amount, stuck half the pins in the socket and used some lateral pressure when putting the chip all the way in. I just have a cheapy $5 USB MIDI adapter off amazon.


I think I saw that one before I bought the Uno but there was something about it I was unsure of. Maybe it was reported it would not work under 64 bit - can't recall. Anyway please let us know how it goes and whether your midi device works.


----------



## dachness

patchesj said:


> Just had to squish them a tiny amount, stuck half the pins in the socket and used some lateral pressure when putting the chip all the way in. I just have a cheapy $5 USB MIDI adapter off amazon.


It looks like if you purchase one from Amazon you need to be sure to purchase the one from HDE which amazon fulfills. http://www.amazon.com/review/R25076F0UT8Y5E/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_alt_4


----------



## patchesj

That's the one I have. I am really looking forward to having some time this weekend to try it out, I've been so busy I've only glanced in the general direction of the theater this week...


----------



## lovingdvd

patchesj said:


> That's the one I have. I am really looking forward to having some time this weekend to try it out, I've been so busy I've only glanced in the general direction of the theater this week...


Let us know if it works. I'm curious. I was tempted by the price but didn't want to take the chance of having to return it. Also let us know what OS you are using. I was under Win7 64 bit which gave me hesitation to try it.


----------



## dachness

I wanted to give an update. I purchased the MIDI cable from Amazon.com from HDE. The cable works with a BFD 1.4 firmware on latest OSX.


----------



## CoZZm0

Bit of a dig on an old thread here, sorry about that.

I have just been going through my old gear, maybe (after more than 4 years?) finally doing something about the parts i bought a long time ago & having to go back over all the old threads and research all the stuff i've forgotten.

Fired up the BFD today and checked the version number at 1.0. I'm not concerned that it was the original release, although i can easily burn EPROM and have some laying around to update it, i was wondering if anyone had some of the older versions or had the equipment to read the data off the old EPROMs. Would be interesting to compare the files to see of there were major or only minor changes between versions (although would be basically impossible to tell what was changed, interesting none the less).

Also a big thanks to everyone who contributes to the information of this forum.


----------



## ceh383

I know this is a very old thread, and it died many moons ago....But I do have a question and hope there is still someone around that can answer it.

The first post has a link to REV. 1.4 bin files, from as far as I got into the thread, it seems they are BETA versions. Did these become a final release, or is there an updated FINAL RELEASE version around that can be downloaded somewhere?


----------



## n0dder

Since I've just bought a DSP1124P with firmware 1.3, I'd also like to know if a newer/final Rev. 1.4 exists. I've successfully burned and installed an 80ns EPROM with the 1.4 .bin files linked to from the first page, but it would be nice to know if there exists a better image out there.

Regards,
n0dder


----------



## sharok

Good Afternoon,
I'm a new member from Tucson, AZ.
Is there anybody using BFD in Arizona who can help me with 1124P and answer a few questions on how to setup this device?

Many Thanks,

Sharok


----------



## Sonnie

Have you checked out the BFD Guide?


----------



## Sonnie

ceh383 said:


> I know this is a very old thread, and it died many moons ago....But I do have a question and hope there is still someone around that can answer it.
> 
> The first post has a link to REV. 1.4 bin files, from as far as I got into the thread, it seems they are BETA versions. Did these become a final release, or is there an updated FINAL RELEASE version around that can be downloaded somewhere?





n0dder said:


> Since I've just bought a DSP1124P with firmware 1.3, I'd also like to know if a newer/final Rev. 1.4 exists. I've successfully burned and installed an 80ns EPROM with the 1.4 .bin files linked to from the first page, but it would be nice to know if there exists a better image out there.
> 
> Regards,
> n0dder


We are not aware of any other updates. We do know that the Beta versions function as they should, so there is no reason to need anything else.


----------



## sharok

Hi Sonnie,

I upgraded my 1124 to version 1.4 (I sent the unit to Behringer shop). So I can use MIDI as you suggested in the guide. I never used a MIDI connection before.

How did you use the MIDI interface? Would you please give me some directions on using the MIDI?

Did you use the feedback destroyer design editor software with your PC? 

If you did, where did you find the software for download?

How many cables and what kind did you use?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sharok

Hi Sonnie,

I found the answer to my question in "REW Help". 

Many thanks for all the information provided in this forum.

One thing I cannot confirm and that is the added delay (additional distance) for the Sub.

I think I read it was 1ms (1 foot) for 1124p. Is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## JohnM

Yes, 1 ms is right.


----------



## sharok

JohnM said:


> Yes, 1 ms is right.


Thanks.


----------



## Troy P Dorey

Ok SO
checked out my DSP1124P and I have firmware 1.0
is that not good, I bought a MIDI cable and lost the receipt so cannot return it.
However, I was able to enable the MIDI Ports, is this issue just with firmware 1.3 or every revision 1.3 and below ?

thinking I may just get a MiniDSP 2x4.


Nevermind I found my answer


----------



## BobDylan

Hi all,

I have DSP1124P with firmware 1.1

Can I upgrade directly from version 1.1 to version 1.4 ?

Note: On this site Behringer dsp1124p Latest OS 1.4 firmware upgrade dsp-1124 Feadback Destroyer | eBay you can buy the EPROM


----------

